# Product Reviews



## gr8fuldoug (Oct 29, 2013)

I thought I would take a moment and write a thread that features some product reviews done this past year from various members of different forums on some products you may, or may not, be familiar with.

Kowa Genesis 8x33 vs Swarovski 8x32 EL Binoculars

Athlon Argos BTR 6-24x50 and Athlon Talos BTR 4-14x44 Riflescopes

GPO Passion 3X 4-12x40 Plex Riflescope

Athlon Ares Spotting Scope

Please always feel free to e-mail me, [email protected] or call us, 516-217-1000, to discuss optics or photo gear. Our pleasure to assist in clearing confusion of the numerous offerings available these days.

If there is anything you're looking for please give us a call at 516-217-1000. It is always our pleasure to speak with you.

Have a great day.
Thank you for your continued support.
If there is anything else that I can assist you with please let me know.
Doug
Camera Land
720 Old Bethpage Road
Old Bethpage, NY 11804
516-217-1000, 212-753-5128
Please visit our web site @ Cameras,Binoculars, Spotting Scopes, Rifle Scopes | Camera Land NY
Long Islands Largest Camera and Sports Optics Superstore


----------

